# 57 Ford



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

This poor old Ford was someone's pride and joy. Engine problems sidelined this old street racer years ago. Parts were borrowed from it for the owners other projects. Now it just sits rusting away, and of course, it's not for sale! I built this one about 20 years ago.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Great job! That's a very realistic looking "beater." The rusted-through spots and the rust and mud on the bumpers look just like the real thing.

Maybe one of the taillight lenses should be cracked or missing.

BTW, my mother's first car was a used '57 Ford Fairlane. Didn't exactly burn up the pavement, but it was a sturdy, reliable old workhorse. Built like a brick, uh, outhouse, as they say.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent work dge


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you guys! Hey 1970 AMX, great looking AMX you have there! The AMO are having their international convention at the town next to me this weekend. I will be going to check it out.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really an inspiration. I want to do this someday.......


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> Really an inspiration. I want to do this someday.......


Thanks! You should build one, they are fun to do!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

dge467 said:


> Thanks! You should build one, they are fun to do!


I've looked into several "rusting" methods. 


Salt method http://www.scalemodelguide.com/guide/painting/salt-weathering/
Model rusting systems http://www.rustall.com/
"Real" rust http://modernoptions.com/SFpages/Rustangel.html

I used the salt method on my Aliens power loader for non-rusted weathering.

What do you use?


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> I've looked into several "rusting" methods.
> 
> 
> Salt method http://www.scalemodelguide.com/guide/painting/salt-weathering/
> ...


Those are some cool links. I have used Rust all, It works pretty good. Those other two methods I haven't tried. The salt one looks pretty good. I use chalk dust and mix it in a container with rust or dark brown paint and it gives a nice texture. I usually dab it on with a brush.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

dge467 said:


> Those are some cool links. I have used Rust all, It works pretty good. Those other two methods I haven't tried. The salt one looks pretty good. I use chalk dust and mix it in a container with rust or dark brown paint and it gives a nice texture. I usually dab it on with a brush.


So this is why I like hobbytalk. I can ask a master model builder a direct question and get a real answer. It's kinda like being a novice stock car driver and having an opportunity to crack a beer with David Pearson.

Thanks!
:wave:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad I can help! If you need any more tips ask away! Master model builder? Are you talking to me? LOL!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

dge467 said:


> Glad I can help! If you need any more tips ask away! Master model builder? Are you talking to me? LOL!


:thumbsup:


----------

